

Booting an Intel Architecture System, Part I - termie
http://drdobbs.com/parallel/232300699

======
mjg59
It's a fairly comprehensive article, but it does seem to veer too far into
"This happens and then this happens and then this happens" without providing a
great deal of insight. There's oddness like "the Memory Management Unit (MMU),
if it exists", when we can pretty much take as given that it does for the
platforms he's discussing. And then "Some speculate that this feature is
maintained in order to ensure that the platform can boot legacy code such as
MS-DOS" - isn't the author in a position to give us facts rather than
speculation?

I did learn things from this, but it's not especially well written. I think
there's still plenty of scope for a series of articles that explains this with
more background.

------
scott_s
In grad school, I made a presentation/walkthrough about what the Linux kernel
does for an x86 system at boot-up:
<http://people.cs.vt.edu/~scschnei/papers/boot_2up.pdf>

This article is from the hardware perspective. My walkthrough is the software
side.

------
rbanffy
Scary. Makes me wonder if it is really necessary...

